# silver solder



## mjcann (27 Oct 2013)

I need to fix some 6mm nuts to thin wall stainless box section, as the wall is not thick enough to tap, my question is can I silver solder them, my usual approach with such things, is try it and see what happens, but I have only got one bit of ss. Ive got a porta pak and pink flux rods.
Martin


----------



## marcros (27 Oct 2013)

Would rivnuts be an alternative?


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2013)

marcros":3froq070 said:


> Would rivnuts be an alternative?



+1 for rivnuts as long as you have means of clinching them if it's thin stock, if you have not experienced welding/brazing/soldering stainless and can't afford to risk wasting stock while you trial things.


----------



## Spindle (27 Oct 2013)

Hi

Yes you can silver solder steel to stainless steel. For optimum results you need specific rods and flux - see below for details:

http://www.cupalloys.co.uk/home/

In the application you specify, (I'm assuming strength and integrity are not paramount), I'd have a go with what you have - clean everything well and get it up to heat as quickly as possible.

With regard to rivnuts - OK, but not if the thread is going to be in more than occaisional use.

Regards Mick


----------



## marcros (27 Oct 2013)

When you say occasional use mick, do you mean continual or regularly done and undone? Do they not lock like a rivet and job done?


----------



## Spindle (27 Oct 2013)

Hi Marcros

Rivnuts lock in a similar way to pop rivets and are fine if the joint is to remain undisturbed.

http://www.aimfasteners.com/about_rivnu ... m0b1l1FBkQ

Repeatedly undoing and doing up can result in the rivnut losing its grip on the surrounding structure and spinning rendering disassembly a challenge.
They also fail if the thread binds due to corrosion, again spinning instead of un doing.

If there is another way of achieving the aim, I avoid rivnuts for these reasons.

Regards Mick


----------



## mjcann (28 Oct 2013)

Thanks Mick
I gave it a go with silver solder, success!!!, I gave nuts a bit of a test with a hammer, all sound.
martin


----------

